# Is it soap or...



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I played with black iron oxide today- a little goes a _long_ way! I made nasty dark gray soap that gelled black. The kids looked at it and said it looked like meconium! :rofl I made you guys in the soap swap meconium soap today! Wait till you see it!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Appropriate! You have some terrific kids- but beware- you are warping them forever! 
They will never feel right with out a serious amt of goats around!
Been wanting to say Love your website -the structure is very nice and fun to use-so many lovely animals!
Lee


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ooh boy, I just canNOT wait!! Meconium soap!! Woo-hoo!!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm impressed your kids know what meconium is  If only they would teach the trick at the hospital about rubbing olive oil all over their tiny hineys so it doesn't stick  Maybe just a homebirth/midwife tip


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When I used to make Planet soaps I had to use mostly dead sea mud and then a little bit of black oxide to get it darker, or the black would bleed onto wash cloths etc. Vicki


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Whats another way to get a nice black soap? For Christmas shows this year I want to make some "coal soap" scented with Anise and have them look like lumps of coal and package them for stocking stuffers. Any ideas on how to get a black black soap?


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Tar? How about 'Coal Tar Soap'.. shaped like coal.

Have a note that says your getting coal for Christmas.. can even use it to wash out dirty mouths.. lol Second thought.. better not say that.. someone will surely try it.. :rofl

Third thought.. I made some 'Grease Monkey' (Lava) soap once... I used black sand from the craft section in Hobby Lobby.. it make the half I put sand in black.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I cheated  I knew I wanted it black black, so I used a vanilla fragrance that I know discolors dark brown, then added my fragrance I was using for that log. That way I could use a little less black oxide, in hopes it won't bleed...


----------

